# We went herding today



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chase and Chopper went herding today. I am so proud of my boys, they did well. Chase is a bit high on prey drive, and noisy, but Chopper acted like a natural.

Now does anyone know how I find out where instinct tests are held?
picts soon.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

There is one in Nova (?) Ohio sometime this summer. Are you looking specifically for AKC or AHBA (I cant remember the other ones). I will look for the date and location. Send me a PM if I dont post back here in the next day or so.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You probably just did your instinct test if it was your first time herding. We didn't get any sort of certificate (maybe certain instructors do give out their own certificates, I don't know). I believe you can get an official certificate if you go to a herding trial and get tested under two different judges.
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RG9001.pdf (page 26)

But, the (AKC) instinct certificate is not a pre-req. to go for your first AKC herding title (HT, or herding tested).


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hado-bar in Nova Ohio 

They are having some trials in the fall. There is one near Buffalo in Aug and there may be one in Edinboro, PA this fall too. 

Another website with some trials listed for the Northeast: NE herding trials


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would like to watch the herding near Buffalo! Do you have the info on that? 

How much does it cost to take your dog herding one time?


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

It was $25 per dog. It wasn't the herding instinct test, just a lesson. It will definitey be AKC. I guess then I can just go to my first herding trial, so I'll go to Nova in September.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I wonder if I can find something around here to try one time with Rafi. He thinks I am his own personal sheep and runs patterns on my heels when he's off leash!







I actually read somewhere that mals are amazing herders.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

If you had a real lesson, are you planning on having more before September? If so, you could easily go for your HT (first actual title) vs an instinct certificate since you have several months. With this much time to train, I don't see why you couldn't pass the HT (The judges will even help you through the HT and PT).

Our instinct test was $25 and our lessons are $35 (but, we live in CA, and everything is more expensive out here!).


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI wonder if I can find something around here to try one time with Rafi. He thinks I am his own personal sheep and runs patterns on my heels when he's off leash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is a trial in Buffalo, then I bet you can find a trainer there too (and possibly where the trial is, is where you could get lessons too)! You would have a GREAT time. We love going. I've seen several mals herd and they are great!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI wonder if I can find something around here to try one time with Rafi. He thinks I am his own personal sheep and runs patterns on my heels when he's off leash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmmmm I go herding in Eden, NY so yes there IS someplace very close to you. I am hoping to do something incredibly tiring at her trial in August!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ohhh the trial in Buffalo will be for the AHBA and would be two legs for an HCT certificate.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Basically that's what the trainer said. I will definitely take a few more lessons. The trainer is an hour away; with time, gas, and conformation showing the most I can manage is every few weeks till September. That's why I'd like to take it slow; I don't know if we'll have enought training in by then. 

here's a link to my website. the video is at the bottom of the pedigree, under the youtube video. I would just post the picts to the forum, but I changed the password to my photobucket account and can't get it to work now.

http://sabianshepherds.tripod.com/id12.html


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

KC only went I think three times before she passed her HCT. Her main issue was lack of proper breaking.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

She says he needs to learn sit and down. I didn't correct her, it's just that I don't use those words for those commands, so he didn't really know what she was talking about.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Congrats!! 
Definitely take the time to go straight for your HT, or even the PT.
I have found when training for multiple venues (like I'm doing agility, herding and conformation with one) you need to be clear on your commands. I'm constantly flubbing up on that, luckily our dogs are usually smarter than we are and read more off body language.


----------

